# Kitten spends ages nuzzling/padding a fleece.



## sco0by (Apr 25, 2009)

Our 9 week old kitten has started to spend quite a while nuzzling his face into the fleece throw we have on the sofa. He doesn't seem to be licking it, just nuzzling it with his nose. 
He is purring all the time as he does this and seems to be enjoying himself. He even stopped to get a drink of water, then came back and carried on.

Is this normal? Do cats love soft things?

It is one of those super-soft microfibre things if that makes any difference.

At this rate I`ll have to buy another: one for the kitten, one for my girlfriend


----------



## harleigh (Apr 29, 2009)

3 of my cats love my fleece blanket. One of them would lick it to death too! But they would spend ages with their face shoved in it pawing away so don't worry, it's just a very happy kitty and may grow out of it, mine did.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

sco0by said:


> Our 9 week old kitten has started to spend quite a while nuzzling his face into the fleece throw we have on the sofa. He doesn't seem to be licking it, just nuzzling it with his nose.
> He is purring all the time as he does this and seems to be enjoying himself. He even stopped to get a drink of water, then came back and carried on.
> 
> Is this normal? Do cats love soft things?
> ...


Bless it sounds like a comfort thing. I bet he misses his Mummy alot. It could be cos he was used to nuzzling into her for comfort and food.

Have you got any pics of him.

Izzie


----------



## sco0by (Apr 25, 2009)

Couple of pics:

On the fleece in question.









More sleep.









Likes hugs.









I swear he doesn't just sleep...


----------



## harleigh (Apr 29, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Omg I want him, so so gorgeous, what a beautiful baby, He could make an Olympic sport out of snoozing though, is he ever awake lol.

Izzie


----------



## sco0by (Apr 25, 2009)

He does move now and then, but so far he seems to be a very mellow little guy. Has a mad 20 minutes where he wants to play but then is content to sit and snooze, or be stroked, or even watch the tv!


----------



## harleigh (Apr 29, 2009)

Bless him. What is his name?


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah my 14 year old cat still does it! It's so sweet seeing him doing it xx


----------



## sco0by (Apr 25, 2009)

harleigh said:


> Bless him. What is his name?


Nimlet the kitten.

Don't ask me my girlfriend named him


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OOOOOOO, very sweet kitty - *wants*


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Lol - not sure about the name but he is just beyond CUTE...he is gorgeous!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awwww so sweet, the fleese thing is normal, i cant wear my fleesy pjs without my boy doing it to me, then he works his way up my sleeve and washes my arm, its very sweet, but hurts when they get older lol


----------



## Vic81 (Jan 27, 2009)

Timmy spends ages doing this too, bizarrely he uses his back leg as well, at first I thought he was losing his balance when he was kneading but then realised he was actually trying to do it with his back leg as well as his front lol He's not keen on fleece though, he likes woolly jumpers so he can dig his claws in, unfortunately I'm usually wearing them at the time lol


----------

